
New research: How effective is basic account hygiene at preventing hijacking - yarapavan
https://security.googleblog.com/2019/05/new-research-how-effective-is-basic.html
======
yarapavan
SMS 2FA blocked 100% of automated bots, 96% of bulk phishing attacks, and 76%
of targeted attacks.

On-device prompts, a more secure replacement for SMS, helped prevent 100% of
automated bots, 99% of bulk phishing attacks and 90% of targeted attacks.

